# S30R Baton Tailcap Issues and Upcoming Fix



## Olightworld (Mar 20, 2015)

Some of you may have experienced problems with the S30R baton flashlight. We have tested the S30R extensively and have found out that some tailcaps have an electrical resistance that is too high and is causing issues with charging and general operation. We hope to begin shipping out the upgraded model at the beginning of May and will also have tailcaps to replace those with issues at that time. If your S30R has any issues, please do not hesitate to reach out to us for help. We are happy to repair the lights that have been sold. Thank you for your cooperation and understanding.

- Olight Support


----------



## Terry M (Mar 21, 2015)

While I appreciate this, you may want to inform your telephone/e-mail staff of this. I was dismissed with the quickness when I called to question the problems I was having. I belong to a Facebook group that had many members with the same bad experience. I own 4 Olights and due to this I won't be buying anymore. I sent my S30R back to Amazon and bought a Fenix. Proven quality control and great customer service.


----------



## Tac Gunner (Mar 21, 2015)

Olight thank you for this. My dad is on his third one as the first two had the issues but between you all and going gear the problem has always been taken care of. Glad to hear the problem has been found and so far so good with the third light.


----------



## Olightworld (Mar 23, 2015)

Terry,

I apologize about the issue that you had with your S30R. We have been going through a transition with our warranty and customer service department. We have completely moved into our new location and are operating at full capacity. If you have any issues in the future, please call (678) 424-1116 or email [email protected].


----------



## tinkerhell (Mar 31, 2015)

If we are experiencing this problem can we just send in the tailcap for a replacement? I'm having the same issues that others have mentioned (red light on with fresh batteries, high beam mod will flicker or the light just won't come on at all). I've disassembled and cleaned all the contact points in the tailcap and for now that seems to have solved the problem but if it comes up again I'd like to send the cap in and for a replacement. I'd rather not send the whole light back in.


----------



## cmichael (Mar 31, 2015)

My S30R, It flick few time, Now doesn't work, call up going gear for RMA. It said may take 3 month to get a back for repair from China.


----------



## Tac Gunner (Apr 5, 2015)

What do we need to do to get a new tail cap? My dad's light has quite completely now. This is the the third one he has had trouble with (first one we bought and next two have been warranty replacements). He really likes the light but this is getting annoying. Everyone has been good to work with and has repeatedly taken care of it but I'm to the point of just cutting my losses and buying him a Fenix.


----------



## Olightworld (Apr 8, 2015)

Hi Tac Gunner,

I am sorry to hear this about your light. Please send a tail cap request to [email protected]. We will put you on a list to get the new tail cap when we receive them soon. Thank you.


----------



## Str8stroke (Apr 8, 2015)

Not to derail your thread, but I have sent a message via your website in regards to a Warrior M20, the driver has quit working. It is the 26mm driver. No where can I find a replacement. I got no response from Olight's Customer service. 

I know its the driver because I swapped it out with another Warrior. Also, I tested the led and it works fine. The voltage output is too low for some reason.

It is a older model M20 Warrior "Special Operations" Cree S2 LED Serial number B005782. It has been a good light up until this failure. Just amazed I can't get a replacement driver anywhere and no response from Customer Service. 

In all fairness, I only sent one message. 

Any help you can offer would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Tac Gunner (Apr 9, 2015)

Olight I called tech support and they put me on a list.


----------



## Olightworld (Apr 10, 2015)

Hi Str8stroke,

I am sorry to hear about your light failure. Have you tried to contact support again? The M20 special operations model has been discontinued and we have a very limited supply of parts for it. I can see if we have any drivers for it at our manufacturing facility. Thank you.


----------



## Str8stroke (Apr 10, 2015)

No I have not tried contact them again yet. I will send a message tonight or tomorrow. If you could find a old one hanging around, that would be super slick! 
Thank you!


----------



## Essexman (Apr 12, 2015)

Olightworld said:


> Some of you may have experienced problems with the S30R baton flashlight. We have tested the S30R extensively and have found out that some tailcaps have an electrical resistance that is too high and is causing issues with charging and general operation. We hope to begin shipping out the upgraded model at the beginning of May and will also have tailcaps to replace those with issues at that time. If your S30R has any issues, please do not hesitate to reach out to us for help. We are happy to repair the lights that have been sold. Thank you for your cooperation and understanding.
> 
> - Olight Support




Is this issue only on the S30R ? What about the other similar lights S10R and S15R ? Do they share common parts?


----------



## Olightworld (Apr 16, 2015)

We have only confirmed the issue with the S30R. The S30R has a different size and internal design than any of the others. If you have an issue with the other models please reach out to [email protected]. Thank you.


----------



## UnderPar (Apr 17, 2015)

Does ALL S30R's have this kind of issue?


----------



## Essexman (Apr 17, 2015)

Olightworld said:


> We have only confirmed the issue with the S30R. The S30R has a different size and internal design than any of the others. If you have an issue with the other models please reach out to [email protected]. Thank you.



No issues, looking to buy soon, wanted to make sure all was good before buying. I have a SR52 already, great search light, now need something small to go with it.

Many thanks


----------



## Tac Gunner (Apr 28, 2015)

Well Dad received his new tail cap about three weeks ago and the light worked for two weeks and is now acting up again. When you turn it on you can cycle through all modes once and then it's stuck in low. Unscrew the tail cap and put it back on and you can cycle through the modes once and it's stuck in low again. The problem just repeats. Really wish I had gotten him a Fenix. 3 lights and the new tail cap and it is still not working right. Going to call Olight again and see what happens. Everyone has been helpful but it's getting old real quick not having a functioning light.


----------



## Olightworld (Apr 30, 2015)

There are several that have this issue. We also have many customers with the S30R and it works perfectly. We have postponed all S30R distribution to our dealers just in case until we release the light again with the new tail cap.


----------



## chuckhov (Apr 30, 2015)

Anyone heard of any problems with the non-rechargeable version, the S30?

Thank you,
-Chuck


----------



## Olightworld (Apr 30, 2015)

We rarely get the non-rechargeable S30's sent to us for repair. You are good to go if you are looking at purchasing one.


----------



## zipplet (May 4, 2015)

Unfortunately my S30R also started to develop high tailcap resistance, and I confirmed this using my DMM - I was getting a resistance of between 5 and 20 ohms which varied after docking/undocking the light.

A few days ago I contacted Olight at the email address listed in this thread, and I am pleased to say that Olight were very helpful in resolving my issue. They asked their Japanese distributor to send me a new tailcap, which arrived very quickly. My S30R is now working properly again.

Don't give up on the S30R. It's an excellent light when it works properly and from my experience I am confident Olight want to help us out. Sometimes a new product might have faults, what matters is how they are dealt with. I am also sure that future lights in the series will not have this issue as this will have been a lesson learnt.


----------



## Floating Spots (May 26, 2015)

Unfortunately, mine just started having problems while on a trip. A search brought up this thread. Has everyone been working directly through OLight or through their dealers? 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fortkevin2 (May 27, 2015)

zipplet said:


> Unfortunately my S30R also started to develop high tailcap resistance, and I confirmed this using my DMM - I was getting a resistance of between 5 and 20 ohms which varied after docking/undocking the light.
> 
> A few days ago I contacted Olight at the email address listed in this thread, and I am pleased to say that Olight were very helpful in resolving my issue. They asked their Japanese distributor to send me a new tailcap, which arrived very quickly. My S30R is now working properly again.
> 
> Don't give up on the S30R. It's an excellent light when it works properly and from my experience I am confident Olight want to help us out. Sometimes a new product might have faults, what matters is how they are dealt with. I am also sure that future lights in the series will not have this issue as this will have been a lesson learnt.



This is very frustrating because I contacted Olight with the email address mentioned in this thread and did not receive a response. On my second email to them (still polite) I received a response which was as follows :

"I am sorry to hear about your light.This is a known issue with the S30R
and we have temporarily stopped production on that light. We are about to
officially release a modified tail cap for your light that will fix this
issue. Please send me your address and I will send you the new tail cap
when we get them. 

Temporary fix: There is a button connector at the end of the tailcap. You
can use a pen or a screwdriver to push in and move the connector around.
This usually gets the light working again. Thank you."

This did not fix my light but was worth a shot. I responded and asked when they thought they would have this fixed/new tail caps.

Response was "Thank you for the information. We are looking at an early June release
date on the new caps right now. I will send one to you right when we get
them. We are all eagerly waiting."

So how did you get a new tail cap and I have to wait a week to several weeks maybe longer?

I use lights everyday for my job and need a dependable light. With all the high end light manufactures on the Market these days this really puts a bad taste in my mouth about Olight.

The S30R has great features but if it doesn't work/won't even turn on what good is it. After paying $80 for a package deal off of amazon I and a pretty unhappy customer.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst (May 27, 2015)

I too waiting on new tailcaps. The first batch was released the first week of May, on a first come, first served basis so I am still waiting as well...


----------



## zipplet (May 27, 2015)

I think they have a limited number in each batch, and it might depend on the distributor in your region. Mine had spare stock at the time (Japanese distributor) so they were able to send it quickly. Others have also received spares already.


----------



## curlysir (May 29, 2015)

After working fine for 6 months my S30R acted up today. Working fine until I charged it this morning, after charging completed light would not turn on. Tried pushing the pin in with a small punch and it is working for now. Sent in a request for a new tail cap this morning.


----------



## bassthumper (Jun 2, 2015)

My light is giving a low battery (red LED on push button) indication, and is visibly dimming, but when I put it on the charging dock, the charging light on the dock immediately goes to green. Is this related to the tailcap issues?

I sent the light in at end of March/early April for tail cap issues already and received it back within a week or two. I'm not sure if a new tailcap was put on or not, but I may be having issues again. 

Anybody experiencing the same?


----------



## Fortkevin2 (Jun 3, 2015)

bassthumper said:


> My light is giving a low battery (red LED on push button) indication, and is visibly dimming, but when I put it on the charging dock, the charging light on the dock immediately goes to green. Is this related to the tailcap issues?
> 
> I sent the light in at end of March/early April for tail cap issues already and received it back within a week or two. I'm not sure if a new tailcap was put on or not, but I may be having issues again.
> 
> Anybody experiencing the same?



This is exactly what mine was doing originally. Now it won't even turn on.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst (Jun 11, 2015)

I just got a response from an email I sent Olight this morning regarding Tail Cap/Charging issues. In May they sent out a number of new tail caps-turns out these were the same design as the original because they thought it may have been a faulty batch of caps. The new redesigned tail caps/switches are due around the end of June. He also suggested anyone having problems, that wants to post on CPF to see if it is a common problem to please post in the Commercial Corner/Manufacturer/Olight section-they don't always see threads in other sections(but will try to respond in a timely fashion). In addition, I received what I felt was a genuine apology for the problems with the lights and frustration of getting a timely fix. Although I was pretty much ready to give up on Olight(which is a shame, I have and use many of their lights), the attitude and apology have convinced me to be patient a while longer.


----------



## Tac Gunner (Jun 12, 2015)

Glad to hear they have another tail cap coming out. My Dad's light is still acting up and we decided to wait until there was a new fix as the the "new" tail cap he got in May was just another defective one. He loves the light and so do I, we don't want to give up.


----------



## JJLXL (Jun 16, 2015)

After browsing this forum for a while, I finally made an account. I'm having tail cap issues with my S30R Baton. I phoned the US Customer support line and spoke with Sean. He heard me out, asked a few follow up questions and promptly advised he would send me a new tail cap and charger once they became available to him. 

Big thank you goes out to Olight, and a major kudos to their customer support(Sean). I will definitely be staying with Olight for any future purchases. 

By the way. Other than the tail-cap issue, I am very happy with the light. I would still recommend buying it.


----------



## code2006 (Jun 17, 2015)

Olightworld said:


> Hi Tac Gunner,
> 
> I am sorry to hear this about your light. Please send a tail cap request to [email protected]. We will put you on a list to get the new tail cap when we receive them soon. Thank you.



Hi i bought an s30r from a website jn the us last week but it hasnt been dispatched yet prob coz of this reason
How do i do if its got the upgraded tail cap and if it has the old version would you be willing to post the cap to the uk? As thats were i live
Thanks alex


----------



## JJLXL (Jun 17, 2015)

code2006 said:


> Hi i bought an s30r from a website jn the us last week but it hasnt been dispatched yet prob coz of this reason
> How do i do if its got the upgraded tail cap and if it has the old version would you be willing to post the cap to the uk? As thats were i live
> Thanks alex



When I talked with customer service, they advised I would receive a new tail cap and charger. The new tail cap will be rigid (no moving parts), and the charger(has a center nub that used to project in to the tail cap) will now have moving parts. The nub on the charger will depress, instead of the tail cap.


----------



## JJLXL (Jun 17, 2015)

Here's an image to further clarify what Olight is doing with the new tail caps for the S30R.


----------



## subwoofer (Jun 18, 2015)

JJLXL said:


> Here's an image to further clarify what Olight is doing with the new tail caps for the S30R.



Excellent news, this is definitely how it should be. Will all S30R owners receive this update if they want it, and will it be rolled out to the other SxxR models?


----------



## JJLXL (Jun 18, 2015)

Good questions. Unfortunately I didn't ask. Hopefully the Rep who started this thread can answer? Although, I would assume if you're having the tail cap issues, you'll get the replacements....as long as you call or email them.


----------



## Fortkevin2 (Jul 1, 2015)

Still nothing from Olight and it's now July 1st. This is ridiculous. To pay this kind of money for a light and then have it sitting in a drawer from basically day one because it doesn't work is mind blowing. 

I understand things happen and with anything new there maybe issues that arise but when you say May in the first post, June to my comment and still nothing? Wow.


----------



## bassthumper (Jul 2, 2015)

I'm still waiting as well. I already sent my light in once and received it back, but apparently it was still an old tail cap, as it started doing the same thing after a month or two. 

I hope somebody from olight can give an update to this thread soon on when we might expect tailcaps to ship out. 

I'm ready to give this light ONE more chance.


----------



## JJLXL (Jul 4, 2015)

I emailed Olight support and received a reply on July 1st. This is what they said: "We will be receiving the caps and chargers next week and will begin shipping them. We
will let you know when shipped. Thanks." So the week of July 5th, they should be mailed out. Finally!


----------



## Tac Gunner (Jul 5, 2015)

My dad's light was shipped with a charger and tail cap that look just like the pics posted above and it has all the same problems.


----------



## JJLXL (Jul 7, 2015)

Yes, but does it function like the above pictures? I.e. Charger station nub moves, and tail cap is solid. It's my understanding that all current models out there have a charger station with a solid nub, and a tail cap with a center piece that depresses.


----------



## Tac Gunner (Jul 7, 2015)

I'm pretty sure it is just like the picture but I will check again this weekend.


----------



## Lintush (Jul 8, 2015)

I bought S30R from UK (Torchdirect.co.uk) last December. I had problem for tailcap issues. From yesterday my light is completely dead. At first I thought it was the same tailcap issue, but it is not charging or not giving any output. I tested battery with other light and found battery is OK, so it must be the light itself. So what do I need to to do to get the light repair or warranty? Do I need to send everything or only the light will do? I am using it in Bangladesh and shipping is very hard for me, so please advice me what I should do.


----------



## WarRaven (Jul 8, 2015)

Lintush said:


> I bought S30R from UK (Torchdirect.co.uk) last December. I had problem for tailcap issues. From yesterday my light is completely dead. At first I thought it was the same tailcap issue, but it is not charging or not giving any output. I tested battery with other light and found battery is OK, so it must be the light itself. So what do I need to to do to get the light repair or warranty? Do I need to send everything or only the light will do? I am using it in Bangladesh and shipping is very hard for me, so please advice me what I should do.


Try putting it on the charger base and back off of the base several times.
Debris probably has been caught in the center contact (pin) and is holding on from settling back into proper position.
The tail cap center pin pushes in on the light when set on charger base and is supposed to settle back down when taken off unless debris gets in way.


----------



## Lintush (Jul 8, 2015)

WarRaven said:


> Try putting it on the charger base and back off of the base several times.
> Debris probably has been caught in the center contact (pin) and is holding on from settling back into proper position.
> The tail cap center pin pushes in on the light when set on charger base and is supposed to settle back down when taken off unless debris gets in way.


Thanks for the advice but still not working.


----------



## WarRaven (Jul 8, 2015)

Is tail cap on tight?

The o ring is the retention and let call loose.

You probably already checked a million times but thought I'd mention that too. 
Try another battery?


----------



## Lintush (Jul 8, 2015)

Tailcap is OK, it was working till the previous night. O ring is not blocking it. Tried another battery too, same result.


----------



## Lintush (Jul 8, 2015)

Is there any circuit in the tail cap or it is just spring contact?


----------



## SteveCA (Jul 9, 2015)

Tac Gunner said:


> My dad's light was shipped with a charger and tail cap that look just like the pics posted above and it has all the same problems.



I am on my second failed s30r but learned something very interesting last night. I was getting ready to return it but decided to push in the small round part on the tail cap with my finger nail and voila, the light reset and is working like new again.

I have no idea how long it will continue to work but it works. Prior to this, the light would only come on in the dimmest setting. When I replaced the battery, it would come on brighter but would cycle and then die with the red light indicator on. For now, it seems to have reset the tail cap. Hopefully this is a long term fix. Its worth a try before sending it in. I love this light when it is working but it has failed twice now so time will tell.


----------



## WarRaven (Jul 9, 2015)

SteveCA said:


> I am on my second failed s30r but learned something very interesting last night. I was getting ready to return it but decided to push in the small round part on the tail cap with my finger nail and voila, the light reset and is working like new again.
> 
> I have no idea how long it will continue to work but it works. Prior to this, the light would only come on in the dimmest setting. When I replaced the battery, it would come on brighter but would cycle and then die with the red light indicator on. For now, it seems to have reset the tail cap. Hopefully this is a long term fix. Its worth a try before sending it in. I love this light when it is working but it has failed twice now so time will tell.


That's the problem across the board with the S Series.
Seems the new lights have totally changed.

The fix is for the first generation of the S Series, a tail cap and charger.
Charge base center pin is sprung on new updated charger and tail cap center is solid. From what I've read and gathered.

Sometimes putting light on and off charger quickly resettles tail cap center pin, sometimes it don't.


----------



## zipplet (Jul 10, 2015)

I had a replacement tailcap shipped to me for my S30R. It worked well initially, but started to develop charging problems recently. I did not even get the light wet so I was rather disappointed. However I was able to fix the problem. I will try my best to describe what I did here, but please if you do this *you do this at your own risk and I accept no responsibility for a damaged light.
*
*How does the tailcap contact function?

*The tailcap contains a spring loaded contact. When the light is not on the dock, the spring pushes the contact closed to allow current to flow between the centre terminal (battery negative) and the outside wall of the tailcap, completing the circuit. When the light is placed on the dock, the contact is broken and the charger dock is inserted in series in the circuit with the battery and the light. Some magic in the lights driver allows charging to commence.

*Why are there so many problems with the tailcap?*

The spring loaded contact is comprised of a small spring (that is connected to battery negative) with a small metal button on the end. This metal button is pressed against the bottom of the tailcap when the light is not docked by the spring. The design has a few problems:



Water ingress is not very well prevented. Water can easily get past the metal button and will sit inside the bottom of the tailcap until you completely disassemble it. However, assuming your tailcap is in good condition (no loose parts) there is a rubber seal between the moving contact parts and the rest of the tailcap which should prevent water getting further into the light.
The tailcap button is made of a different metal (probably brass but I am not sure) to the tailcap (aluminium). It may be possible for galvanic corrosion to occur.
Dust/lint can work its way in between the metal button and the tailcap base causing resistance to increase.
On my tailcap, the metal was insufficiently clean from the factory causing a higher resistance.

*Is there anything I can do to make my light work better?*

YES! You need a few things:



Quality lubricant that will not impair electrical contact or cause corrosion, and is safe on metals, plastic and rubber. I used nyogel.
2 screwdrivers or a pair of tweezers to unscrew the retaining ring
Rags / kitchen paper for cleaning
Isopropyl alcohol
Something sharp to scrape away corrosion if required (a small flat blade screwdriver will work just fine)

*Step by step this is what I did:*



Start by cleaning your tailcap as best as you possibly can without disassembling it, to avoid getting more dirt into the contacts.
From now, work over a clean area where you can catch/find small parts as the metal button may get lost / fly out!
Unscrew the retaining ring (anticlockwise)
Mind that the small metal button is loose and will fall out - carefully pull out the PCB (which has the battery spring attached to it) - directly upwards. It may feel a bit odd/stuck because there is a magnet in the tailcap and it will attract parts of the PCB towards it as you try to remove it.
Look for the metal button which may have dropped onto your safe workspace and retrieve it 
You should have the tailcap, a retaining ring, the PCB (with a spring on either side), and a small metal button.
Clean everything with isopropyl alcohol and dry thoroughly. Pay extra attention to the metal button (including the inner side where the spring touches it) and the area the button pushes into on the bottom of the tailcap.
Inspect the metal button carefully for any discolouring of the metal. If any is found, clean it up.
Take your lubricant (again I highly recommend nyogel) and apply to the following areas: the back of the metal button (spring contact), the inner lip of the bottom of the tailcap (other side of the button contact), and around the rubber seal on the PCB (for water resistance). This helps inhibit corrosion and will protect the contacts. It can attract dirt too, so this is a matter of opinion.
The tricky part: you need to get the PCB back in with the button contact in place. I did this by balancing the button contact on the small spring, then lowering the tailcap on from above. It will try to pull to the side due to the magnet but take your time and it will go back together nicely.
Screw down the retaining ring just enough to barely apply pressure to the PCB.
Now, check the metal contact button. Push it in a few times and wipe out any excess nyogel you can see. A toothpick helps!
Finally tighten down the retaining ring the rest of the way.
Relube your light and put it back together

I did this procedure a couple of weeks ago, and my light is still working perfectly. If people need pictures, let me know 

I don't think this light should ever be immersed in water despite the claim on the packaging. Light rain should be OK if you apply something like nyogel (to help prevent water working its way inside past the metal button).


----------



## SteveCA (Jul 15, 2015)

SteveCA said:


> I am on my second failed s30r but learned something very interesting last night. I was getting ready to return it but decided to push in the small round part on the tail cap with my finger nail and voila, the light reset and is working like new again.
> 
> I have no idea how long it will continue to work but it works. Prior to this, the light would only come on in the dimmest setting. When I replaced the battery, it would come on brighter but would cycle and then die with the red light indicator on. For now, it seems to have reset the tail cap. Hopefully this is a long term fix. Its worth a try before sending it in. I love this light when it is working but it has failed twice now so time will tell.




Interesting timing. I just recieved an email from olight with the following message. They are planning to send out replacement caps soon but added this at the end of the email:

Temporary fix: There is a button connector at the end of the tailcap. You can use a pen or a screwdriver to push in and move the connector around. This usually gets the light working again. Thank you.​


----------



## SteveCA (Jul 15, 2015)

WarRaven said:


> That's the problem across the board with the S Series.
> Seems the new lights have totally changed.
> 
> The fix is for the first generation of the S Series, a tail cap and charger.
> ...




I have never used the supplied recharger and dont have a need for it as I have a number of lithium ion chargers that do a better job. it sounds like the charger pushes in the little button and accomplishes the same thing some of the time.


----------



## WarRaven (Jul 15, 2015)

SteveCA said:


> I have never used the supplied recharger and dont have a need for it as I have a number of lithium ion chargers that do a better job. it sounds like the charger pushes in the little button and accomplishes the same thing some of the time.


Yeah the pin gets dislodged during carry, spec of dirt gets in-between connections and no joy.

The new base has a spring loaded pin and the tail cap pin is solid from what I've gathered and been parroting. 

No word publicly about S10R or S20R, just the S30R is being addressed on forums. Even though they all suffer same problem. Word was in a email they'd be on it but... All quiet still. 
I Charge outside light myself but bought for ease of use when in a hurry.


----------



## JJLXL (Jul 15, 2015)

Got another email yesterday. It said:

"Hello,

We are about to start sending out the replacement lights for the defective S30R’s. The version 2 of the S30R has an all new circuitry and charging design. We will be sending an email to each customer with a tracking number once they are sent. 

Please send me the Serial Number of your S30R for documentation purposes. Thank you for your help. 

- Olight Support"


----------



## Raysbeam (Jul 15, 2015)

Olightworld said:


> Some of you may have experienced problems with the S30R baton flashlight. We have tested the S30R extensively and have found out that some tailcaps have an electrical resistance that is too high and is causing issues with charging and general operation. We hope to begin shipping out the upgraded model at the beginning of May and will also have tailcaps to replace those with issues at that time. If your S30R has any issues, please do not hesitate to reach out to us for help. We are happy to repair the lights that have been sold. Thank you for your cooperation and understanding.
> 
> - Olight Support



Hello,is it true Olight is sending their customers that own a defective S30R the new S30R II as replacement?


----------



## Raysbeam (Jul 15, 2015)

I received the same email from olight yesterday about shipping customers the new S30R II, I'm very excited to receive the new light.


----------



## WarRaven (Jul 15, 2015)

Go Olight go!
That'd be pretty stellar CS!


----------



## subwoofer (Jul 16, 2015)

A question to Olight, are the S10R, S15R and S20R also going to move to the new design where the tailcap has only fixed parts and the charger has a sprung pin? It seems odd that only the S30R has had an issue.


----------



## JJLXL (Jul 16, 2015)

As cool as that would be, I don't think we're getting an entirely new light. The rep I talked to on the phone in min-June said it was a newly designed tail cap and charger.


----------



## Fortkevin2 (Jul 16, 2015)

JJLXL said:


> As cool as that would be, I don't think we're getting an entirely new light. The rep I talked to on the phone in min-June said it was a newly designed tail cap and charger.



We should get a new light with how long we've had to wait. I've had a non working light from basically day one for months.


----------



## Lintush (Jul 16, 2015)

Can anyone confirm that if olight require the whole light including battery and charger doc or the light and charger doc will do, so that I can use the battery in the mean time with other light.


----------



## JJLXL (Jul 17, 2015)

Lintush said:


> Can anyone confirm that if olight require the whole light including battery and charger doc or the light and charger doc will do, so that I can use the battery in the mean time with other light.



Please rephrase the question.  

When I talked to Olight support in mid June, the Rep told me they will be sending out newly designed tail cap and chargers. They don't require anything, other than the serial number for your S30R. You keep what you have. They send you a new design tail cap and charger.


----------



## Raysbeam (Jul 25, 2015)

I'm under the impression we are getting the new S30R Baton II as replacement for our defective lights, from the email I received.


----------



## WarRaven (Jul 25, 2015)

Actually rereading that post above, sounds like cap will be sent out shortly after new lights are out in may!!!!!


----------



## UnderPar (Jul 25, 2015)

The new S30R II is already out and Olight has it on stock. Will try to contact their CS and ask about the possibility of replacement


----------



## Fortkevin2 (Jul 25, 2015)

Anyone received anything in the mail yet?


----------



## Badbeams3 (Jul 25, 2015)

I just ordered the S30R from Gearbest...hope I get one of the updated ones....


----------



## UnderPar (Jul 26, 2015)

Fortkevin2 said:


> Anyone received anything in the mail yet?



Got no response from Olight until now. Hope their CS will reply soon.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst (Jul 26, 2015)

I wrote Olight today and asked for clarification, I will share their response when I get it.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst (Jul 27, 2015)

I received an email response from Olight today. The original plan was going to replace the charger and cap. Turned out to be more complicated than anticipated so we will be getting new lights( the latest version)!!! I personally applaud Olight for stepping up to the plate and really making sure their customers have a fully functional light.


----------



## WarRaven (Jul 27, 2015)

Again, that'd be outstanding.
I hope this is being looked at with the rest of the R series.


----------



## Fortkevin2 (Jul 27, 2015)

Crazyeddiethefirst said:


> I received an email response from Olight today. The original plan was going to replace the charger and cap. Turned out to be more complicated than anticipated so we will be getting new lights( the latest version)!!! I personally applaud Olight for stepping up to the plate and really making sure their customers have a fully functional light.



That is great news! Did they give you a ship date or ETA when we might receive the new lights?


----------



## Tac Gunner (Jul 27, 2015)

Spoke with Olight this morning and was told they received the first shipment of the replacement lights on Friday and will begin shipping them out to us this week. I was shocked and pleased when they told me they were giving us new lights and that we aren't required to send in the old ones. Really appreciate Olight's CS when it comes to handling this situation, I can definitely buy Olight products in the future with full confidence. Thanks Olight!


----------



## Badbeams3 (Jul 27, 2015)

I canceled my order for now...will wait till the dust clears and reports on the new one's come in...


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst (Jul 27, 2015)

Here is the body of the email I received from Olight to clear up any confusion:
Hello,

We are pleased to let you know that your S30R Version II replacement has been shipped! You will receive the replacement in the next 2-3 business days. 

Charging Dock information

The old S30R charging dock WILL NOT work with the new S30R II. 
The old S30R 3400 18650 battery WILL NOT CHARGE with the new charging dock. Please only charge the battery that comes with the light with the dock. 
The Charging dock LED will be a solid green when the dock is connecting to a power source WITHOUT the light on it. When you place the light on the dock it will turn a solid red. It will go back to a solid green with the light on it when it is finished charging. 
Thank you!

Olight Support


----------



## ForrestChump (Jul 27, 2015)

Other manufacturers take note. This is how you address a production problem. "Here is the problem, this is how we will fix it."

Other manufactures:  

Props to OLIGHT. - Although it wouldn't hurt to swing buy and freshen up the thread after a couple months sense your last post.


----------



## Raysbeam (Jul 27, 2015)

Hello,


We are pleased to let you know that your S30R Version II replacement has been shipped! You will receive the replacement in the next 2-3 business days. 


Charging Dock information



 The old S30R charging dock WILL NOT work with the new S30R II.
The old S30R 3400 18650 battery WILL NOT CHARGE with the new charging dock. Please only charge the battery that comes with the light with the dock.
The Charging dock LED will be a solid green when the dock is connecting to a power source WITHOUT the light on it. When you place the light on the dock it will turn a solid red. It will go back to a solid green with the light on it when it is finished charging.
Thank you!


Olight Support.

Big thanks to Olight, couldn't ask for better service.


----------



## UnderPar (Jul 27, 2015)

Kudos to Olight! :twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs

I also received an email and was informed that my S30R will also be replaced!! . . . . . . . :wow::wow:

:thanks::thanks:

lovecpf


----------



## GoingGear.com (Jul 28, 2015)

ForrestChump said:


> Other manufacturers take note. This is how you address a production problem. "Here is the problem, this is how we will fix it."
> 
> Other manufactures:
> 
> Props to OLIGHT. - Although it wouldn't hurt to swing buy and freshen up the thread after a couple months sense your last post.



He probably forgot about this thread. Olight has a manufacturer's forum where most stuff is posted.


----------



## ForrestChump (Jul 28, 2015)

GoingGear.com said:


> He probably forgot about this thread. Olight has a manufacturer's forum where most stuff is posted.



Excellent point.

I forget about all the sub forums.


----------



## subwoofer (Jul 28, 2015)

Ok, a couple of people have posted these details:



Crazyeddiethefirst said:


> The old S30R charging dock WILL NOT work with the new S30R II.
> Olight Support



Fine, the new dock has a sprung pin but the old dock doesn't, so this is to be expected.




Crazyeddiethefirst said:


> The old S30R 3400 18650 battery WILL NOT CHARGE with the new charging dock. Please only charge the battery that comes with the light with the dock.
> Olight Support



This is the bit I think is strange. The S30R has a normal button top 3400mAh 18650. I've used this in other lights and I've swapped it out for another 18650 no problems.

So why would Olight say this?

To me it seems this could be due to one of these reasons:

Olight fearing the original 18650 has been damaged by the charging fault and is being super safe in telling customers not to use it.

Olight have changed the design and the S30R now uses a proprietary 18650 with dual pole ends or similar like some other rechargeable lights.

The first is OK, but it might be better to get customers to check the voltage before disposing of what could be a perfectly good cell.

The second would be disappointing as one point I really did like about the S30R was the fact I could replace the 18650 with any other protected cell.

Does anyone have any information that could shed some light on this (pun intended)?


----------



## Tac Gunner (Jul 28, 2015)

If you check Olight's sub forum there is a thread detailing the battery of the new version


----------



## WarRaven (Jul 28, 2015)

That, also comes in two capacities 3200 or 3600 mah.


----------



## SteveCA (Jul 28, 2015)

Tac Gunner said:


> Spoke with Olight this morning and was told they received the first shipment of the replacement lights on Friday and will begin shipping them out to us this week. I was shocked and pleased when they told me they were giving us new lights and that we aren't required to send in the old ones. Really appreciate Olight's CS when it comes to handling this situation, I can definitely buy Olight products in the future with full confidence. Thanks Olight!



I received this email this morning which contradicts the belief that the old light need not be returned:

We actually need you to send the lights to us to be replaced. Include this RMA number and the attached form with the lights. When we receive them, we will send out the replacements. Thank you.​


----------



## Lintush (Jul 28, 2015)

I had mail correspondence with Olight and they informed me that they are going to send me new flashlight without the old one. That is actually great news and no doubt great customer service. Next time I buy a flashlight will not hesitate to buy Olight. Waiting for the light to come in my hand.


----------



## GoingGear.com (Jul 28, 2015)

subwoofer said:


> Ok, a couple of people have posted these details:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The S30R II batteries are customized. The traditionally positive end has both positive and negative connections. The traditionally negative end has only negative. Regular 18650s will work in the S30R II, but you cannot charge them in the light. Also, batteries are inserted backward compared to pretty much every other light on the market.

The new switch is really nice. I am one of the rare people that preferred the original rubber and even blue hard plastic switches on the S series. I found them a lot easier to find and activate in the dark. The new S30R II switch is still pretty recessed and flush, but is very easy to find and activate in the dark.


----------



## GoingGear.com (Jul 28, 2015)

SteveCA said:


> I received this email this morning which contradicts the belief that the old light need not be returned:
> We actually need you to send the lights to us to be replaced. Include this RMA number and the attached form with the lights. When we receive them, we will send out the replacements. Thank you.​



It's a bit of a tough situation. Originally, Olight was just going to send out replacement tailcaps and chargers. A tailcap and charger doesn't do someone without a light a whole lot of good. A whole brand new light is a different matter. They are completely replacing lights, so it makes sense that the old ones shouldn't be out and about anymore. Also, even though it's generally a minority, some people love to pull scams and commit fraud, so getting an actual light back is a good way to make sure they actually had the light in the first place. I'm 100% not accusing you of that, but I can tell you that we alone get about 20 attempted fraud orders EVERY DAY, so a global manufacturer probably gets much worse. 

They just want to make sure that people initiating returns going forward actually have the lights and that they will be taken off the market.


----------



## Tac Gunner (Jul 29, 2015)

So just to clarify then, do we or do we not need to send back the old? It would be nice to be able to keep the old one but I can completely understand them needing to take the old lights out of circulation.


----------



## bassthumper (Jul 29, 2015)

The email I received just requires the serial number from the old light.


----------



## SteveCA (Jul 29, 2015)

GoingGear.com said:


> It's a bit of a tough situation. Originally, Olight was just going to send out replacement tailcaps and chargers. A tailcap and charger doesn't do someone without a light a whole lot of good. A whole brand new light is a different matter. They are completely replacing lights, so it makes sense that the old ones shouldn't be out and about anymore. Also, even though it's generally a minority, some people love to pull scams and commit fraud, so getting an actual light back is a good way to make sure they actually had the light in the first place. I'm 100% not accusing you of that, but I can tell you that we alone get about 20 attempted fraud orders EVERY DAY, so a global manufacturer probably gets much worse.
> 
> 
> They just want to make sure that people initiating returns going forward actually have the lights and that they will be taken off the market.




I completely understand their need to get the light back. I would have done the same thing as a business owner. There are always people looking to take advantage of a situation like this. I have bought three of these lights. One for me two as gifts. All three are exhibiting these known issues. I am returning mine. I may leave it to my buddies to take care of their lights when they get tired of using the temporary fix. Being able to keep the old light would have been nice (especially with the temporary fix) but it is an unjust enrichment to be able to do so when olight is nice enough to replace all the defective lights with newly redesigned lights.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst (Jul 30, 2015)

I received a brand new light, S30r V2 with battery, charger and new light. No request to return the old one. Be advised the new light needs the battery inserted with the negative end up and the positive terminal at the tail cap-reverse of most lights!


----------



## Camo5 (Jul 30, 2015)

I was also asked for the serial number from my light, and have tried asking that email about what is going to happen, but as of yet, no response... Also I really hope they added the desk lamp feature I suggested. (light is operational while on charging dock)

EDIT! Got this reply:



[h=3]*Olight* <[email protected]>[/h]
5:05 PM (43 minutes ago)



*



*
*



*​
to me












Yes I have your information. You will get a replacement soon. Thanks. 

He said replacement!!!


----------



## Fortkevin2 (Aug 4, 2015)

Anyone else received their lights or an email saying they have been shipped? Nothing for me and I responded right away with the SN


----------



## curlysir (Aug 4, 2015)

Crazyeddiethefirst said:


> I received a brand new light, S30r V2 with battery, charger and new light. No request to return the old one. Be advised the new light needs the battery inserted with the negative end up and the positive terminal at the tail cap-reverse of most lights!



Is the battery 3600MAH?


----------



## HopelessGearhead (Aug 4, 2015)

subwoofer said:


> Ok, a couple of people have posted these details:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Sub, I just today posted a thread that, along with GoingGear's info, should shed some light on the situation... http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...potential-safety-hazard&p=4705501#post4705501

I am also one of the people that had the original S30R, but sent it back to the seller and bought the upgraded version (actually a package). Seeing as Olight is replacing the lights rather than just the tailcap, wish I'd waited. Oh well.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst (Aug 5, 2015)

curlysir said:


> Is the battery 3600MAH?



The original S30r came with a "stock" 3.6v 3400mAh 18650 battery(ORB-186P34), The VII comes with a proprietary 3.6v 3400 mAh 18650 battery(ORB-186C34) that has a unique extra negative terminal that is a ring around the positive terminal. It still retains the standard negative terminal at the bottom of the battery too. This allows V2 to use any standard 18650 cell, and also allows the new cell to be used in any light that takes an 18650 battery. The only difference is that the new charging terminal can only charge the new battery. The old charging terminal should not be used with the new cell or light(V2). If this is unclear at all, please ask me any questions to help clarify things. So far, I love the V2.


----------



## Albinoni1967 (Aug 5, 2015)

How would anyone know assuming they bought a new Olight S30R it would be the latest or version as in the one without problems, I live in Australia and have been looking into getting a S30R one day.


----------



## WarRaven (Aug 5, 2015)

All the S30R are effected and still for sale at many places.
Some may buy older light, find issue and get replacing just as easy as guys here. Caveat emptor.

Bane or bonus, I think the latter.


----------



## Fortkevin2 (Aug 13, 2015)

Has anyone else received the replacement s30r yet from Olight? I responded to their email on July 14th with my SN. I then contacted them again on Aug 4th to verify they received my info. I was too yes they did and they would be sending the new light out soon. 

Has anyone received their light yet?


----------



## curlysir (Aug 13, 2015)

Fortkevin2 said:


> Has anyone else received the replacement s30r yet from Olight? I responded to their email on July 14th with my SN. I then contacted them again on Aug 4th to verify they received my info. I was too yes they did and they would be sending the new light out soon.
> 
> Has anyone received their light yet?



I have a package coming by USPS from Smyrna, GA 30080 (which is where Olight support is located) that I suspect may be my replacement. I have been trying to figure out what the package is and I can't match it with anything I know I have on order. It should arrive tomorrow or Saturday.


----------



## WarRaven (Aug 13, 2015)

That's where going gear is based too.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst (Aug 13, 2015)

WarRaven said:


> All the S30R are effected and still for sale at many places.
> Some may buy older light, find issue and get replacing just as easy as guys here. Caveat emptor.
> 
> Bane or bonus, I think the latter.



The replacement is clearly marketed as the Baton S30R II. I'm glad they at least made that distinction so you will know which model you buying. I am enjoying the new model, as well as the titanium one-there are some differences, I just can't come up with a good explanation of them yet(I have a number of new lights and am still comparing them).


----------



## curlysir (Aug 13, 2015)

WarRaven said:


> That's where going gear is based too.



They were my first thought, I don't have anything on order from them at this time. I guess I will know tomorrow or Saturday. Will update when I receive whatever it is.


----------



## bassthumper (Aug 13, 2015)

Received mine today!
Never got a tracking/shipping confirmation email, though maybe it ended up in spam?
Either way, it was a nice surprise this evening. 

Charging it up now....


----------



## Tejasandre (Aug 13, 2015)

Made me look in spam. Lol


----------



## curlysir (Aug 14, 2015)

Received my new S30R Baton II today. I replied with my serial number the same day (July 14, 2015) I received the request.

Also no shipping notification or tracking number from Olight. I did get a notice from USPS that I had a package coming from Smyrna Ga as I am signed up for My USPS.com. Charging right now so I can compare it to original tonight.


----------



## WarRaven (Aug 14, 2015)

Got my S30RII today too, fresh order not a replacement.
Dying for a re-evaluation, sorry 
I see battery can be charged outside light, 
but not a regular 18650 in light, much caution there.

Also shows working voltage from 3.0-8.4v., sweet bonus.
Edit, I am charging in light,
watching voltage through volt tick.. Near done woot.


----------



## JJLXL (Aug 18, 2015)

I also sent my serial # in on July 14th. No flashlight yet. Here's hoping for this week!!


----------



## Swordforthelord (Aug 18, 2015)

I've not yet had any issues with my original S30R (but I haven't heavily used it yet either. I think I've charged it once). What do you guys think: is this an issue that may or may not happen or should I just regard the design as defective and premptively send my serial number in?


----------



## Camo5 (Aug 18, 2015)

It really depends on how you use the flashlight, I think. If you like to push the tailcap button a lot and play with the light in the dirt and mud and underwater, it will be much more likely to occur (grit gets inside the button and prevents contact)


----------



## bassthumper (Aug 20, 2015)

Swordforthelord said:


> I've not yet had any issues with my original S30R (but I haven't heavily used it yet either. I think I've charged it once). What do you guys think: is this an issue that may or may not happen or should I just regard the design as defective and premptively send my serial number in?



I seem to recall that my issues happened when the light got dirty and I tried washing it off.


----------



## Lintush (Aug 27, 2015)

Hello Everyone,

There is good news and there is bad news, what should I tell first?

Good news first, of course, I have got the new light :laughing:. They sent me a new Olight S30R-II, without claiming the old one to return to them.
Now the bad news, They informed me that they will send it to Bangladesh(where I live) but they sent it to US address (Alternate address of my friend if they are unable to send to Bangladesh) and the postal service has kept it in front of their door(I don't know, it could be the tradition of USA to keep posts in front of doors), I am lucky that someone else did not pick it up, they should be more careful I think. Now I have to wait few more months to get it to my hand unless someone come to Bangladesh and bring it for me.

Lot of thanks and good customer support from Olight for their service. Goooooood job.

Lintush.


----------



## hivoltage (Aug 30, 2015)

I got my replacement. Glad I went back and read this, I did not know the battery went in backwards and after I removed it to charge, it would not work. I was about ready to email Olight! Flipped the battery and all is good!!


----------



## Catfish (Sep 1, 2015)

Just posting to relay my experience. Bought an S30R in January. Tailcap/low power symptoms cropped up mid-year. Searched these forums and found this thread. Contacted Olight on 12 June via the link up-thread. I was informed of the temporary fix (which worked) and was asked to provide my address for the shipment of a replacement tailcap. Received an e-mail on 15 July asking for serial number confirmation and that I would receive a tracking number for the shipment. A month went by without notice, so I thought I'd check with Olight (19 August). They told me the item had already been sent. It arrived from the US (I'm Australian) on 25 August. I was expecting just a tailcap and instead received a complete S30R II. So there were some minor delay/communication issues, but I can't complain: I have a brand new S30R II and a largely functional S30R. Now that I'm aware of the temporary fix, ie, wiggling the tailcap button connector periodically, the tailcap issue is more of a nuisance than anything. Maybe it will wear out eventually, but for now it's still working. So thank you to Olight for sorting this out.


----------



## JJLXL (Sep 2, 2015)

Just got my replacement light today. Very excited. It's currently on the charger. The new light is actually slightly better than the old one. More throw 196 meters versus 160. IPX8 versus 7. Also, 9600 candela versus 6400. I'll probably come back here and update after I've used the light at work for a week or so. 

Oh, one thing I don't like so far is the rubber covering over the button. Maybe they did this to increase the IPX rating? I don't know. The version 1 button was nicer in my opinion. I'm wondering if it's the same button under the rubber? It still has the red low light indicator.


*Update:* Well, it's 10 days later and my light is still working perfectly. Zero glitches. Also, I forgot to mention one of the upgrades version 2 received. The tail cap magnet is stronger than version 1. A definite plus.


----------



## tokillamurderer (Nov 27, 2015)

I'm a new member here at CPF, but I've been a visitor here for a while. So, hello everyone!

With that out of the way, I, too, have fallen victim to the S30R troubles. However, I just received mine yesterday, making it the S30R II with the new tail cap and charger design; yet, I still have the exact same issues as described in this thread.

I've had nonstop issues with it ever since I opened the package. The light didn't work out of the box, then after playing around with it some, it started working. Now, it's inconsistent and random when it works. I cycle through the modes to get used to the interface, and all of a sudden, it quits and I can't get it to turn on again. Then, randomly, later on it will work. Then the same thing will happen. This light is very unreliable, and useless to me unless fixed for certain.

Has anyone had any issues since version 2 was sent out? Does anyone know of any fixes? This is my first Olight experience, and it leaves me seriously considering just sticking with my trusted Thrunites.

Thanks!


----------



## subwoofer (Nov 27, 2015)

tokillamurderer said:


> Has anyone had any issues since version 2 was sent out? Does anyone know of any fixes? This is my first Olight experience, and it leaves me seriously considering just sticking with my trusted Thrunites.
> 
> Thanks!



I've not had an issue with a v II light, but I have had a very simple issue caused by a loose retaining ring in the tail-cap. If you look inside the tail-cap, you will see a ring with two notches in it. Check to see if it is tight or loose. If loose, use some tweezers or needle nose pliers to tighten it up and try again.

Might not be this, but worth checking.


----------



## Camo5 (Nov 28, 2015)

I have had Issues with the V2 that are, after lots of testing, seemingly the same issue: Something firmware related. The lights will flicker inconsistently in high or turbo mode, and in some cases completely shut themselves off, only to come back on sometimes. Cleaning the threads and contact points between the retaining rings and tailcaps on both lights numerous times does not make the issue any worse or better. The low voltage indicator pops on and off whenever it wants to, even when the cells are fresh... I'm not sure what the problem is but there seems to be a bottlenecking resistance somewhere within the light


----------



## Sportplumber (Dec 24, 2015)

I'm also having problems and fortunately found this thread. I just sent an email to [email protected]

Hopefully that is the correct path?

Thanks


----------



## tjc5911 (Dec 24, 2015)

wow, I was unaware of problems with this light. Just received 2 of these and they are great lights. Absolutely no problems. love the product. Guess whatever the problem was mine has been fixed.


----------



## Tac Gunner (Dec 25, 2015)

Sportplumber said:


> I'm also having problems and fortunately found this thread. I just sent an email to [email protected]
> 
> Hopefully that is the correct path?
> 
> Thanks


Yes that is the correct path. Is your's the original S30R or is it the S30R II?




tjc5911 said:


> wow, I was unaware of problems with this light. Just received 2 of these and they are great lights. Absolutely no problems. love the product. Guess whatever the problem was mine has been fixed.


I would say if you just received it and it was bought new than it is the corrected S30R II


----------



## Sportplumber (Dec 26, 2015)

Tac Gunner said:


> Yes that is the correct path. Is your's the original S30R or is it the S30R II?



Hello, believe it is the original as it just says "S30R" on it.

Thanks


----------



## zipplet (Dec 26, 2015)

tjc5911 said:


> wow, I was unaware of problems with this light. Just received 2 of these and they are great lights. Absolutely no problems. love the product. Guess whatever the problem was mine has been fixed.



If yours is the original, some of the originals did work reasonably well. I had the tailcap of my original replaced by Olight and the light now works fine, however it does need a bit more babying than usual. For example, getting water on the contact point in the tailcap will cause trouble to start brewing due to the design.


----------



## Tac Gunner (Dec 27, 2015)

Sportplumber said:


> Hello, believe it is the original as it just says "S30R" on it.
> 
> Thanks


that should be the original then. If you contact Olight they should take care of the problem


----------



## Sportplumber (Dec 27, 2015)

Thanks!

Email sent to support.


----------



## Paper87 (Jun 11, 2016)

Got this light but did not normally charge it using the dock until recently. Initially I thought i accidentally burnt the LED, fortunately I found this thread. Cheers with all the sharing here. However it has been 6 months since the last post. I have emailed [email protected], hopefully they can help me... Btw, does the serial number being with EXXXXX Regards.


----------



## zipplet (Oct 2, 2018)

Thanks everyone for updating this thread with Olight's response. My S30R is unusable again - it has only had light usage, but almost every time I use it I have to fiddle with the tailcap making the light unreliable and mostly useless.

I have contacted olight to see if they can provide assistance; seeing as other people got their lights replaced with a non defective model this is clearly a design flaw. I'll feed back here about the outcome.


----------



## zipplet (Oct 10, 2018)

Olight stood behind their warranty with no fuss. They sent me a replacement S30R, new model without the faulty design. Thank you, Olight!


----------

